# Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary



## cornopean (Mar 30, 2009)

Friends,

The distance learning program at PRTS is expanding. Check this site out:
http://moodle.puritanseminary.org/course/view.php?id=100

You can register if you want or you can just click *login as a guest*. You can see sample videos from our new classroom recording software and read all about the available options. Godspeed.


----------



## Kim G (Mar 30, 2009)

My husband and I are discussing doing the $40 courses together. We don't care about the credits but we'd love to take some classes!


----------



## DonP (Mar 30, 2009)

Greenville Presbyterian has them too GPTS.Edu


----------

